# Why Are Rolex Expensive



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

For years I have been looking at buying one, but are they actually a good buy, so what makes them so expensive, opinions please.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Who wants to go first?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

:shutup:


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

ahhh, it's been a tough day (week year, actually)so it was good to have something to smile about before heading for home.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

<cough> marketing <cough> 

Coat off, comfy seat pulled up and I've sent the wife for some popcorn :rltb:

Edit - because I'm clearly illiterate


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I, as the most in experienced person that will probably post on this thread will go first.

Why are they so expensive, let's look at some points :

(1) They are actually very good quality watches, it is not all name. They use higher quality steel 316 (I can't remember the number) but not many makers use this type of steel. It costs more to make and gives the watch a shine.

(2) The movement - each one cosc (if you buy a new one today) completely in house and very accurate and reliable unit. There are of course better movements but it's still one of the best.

(3) Their marketing campaign and share holder demands. They do spend a lot of money on advertising, and indeed, wish to make a health, growing profit. Rolex increased their prices (i believe) by 12 percent over the last 2 years. There is no good reason for that. They can not blame currency or oil or anything else for such a jump. Maybe a 5% jump, but not 12%.

(4) The one we have all been waiting for. BECAUSE THEY CAN becasue they are rolex. A Friend once told me that - you know when you a company has ultimate branding power, when you say their name when you wish to tell someone about the thing they make or do.

Like google and the turn 'I will google that'. They mean, I will search for it. One does not say, I will yahoo it, or bing it, but Google it. Thus showing ultimate power.

This is rolex. When someone says 'the best watch in the world, or the best bling, or the most exclusive, or the muts nuts, they (by which I mean almost anyone who is not part of this forum) says ROLEX. This is the power they have, and it makes up about 9% of the 12% rise in their price.

Really hacks me off to, becasue if i was into watches 10 years ago, I could have had a submariner for around 2000 pounds - my kinda budget. Now I can't even get one that was made 10 years ago for that price.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Not forgetting the value of Sterling which has plummited last couple of years...........2 years ago i could have bought a new GMT Master for Â£2400, they are now selling for Â£4,600, stupid me....... :wallbash:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

kc104 said:


> I, as the most in experienced person that will probably post on this thread will go first.
> 
> Why are they so expensive, let's look at some points :
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, but 316 stainless is actually very commonly used by most watch manufacturers, including Casio, some use 304 which is slightly softer. So that rules that out.

I think it is marketing and poor mass manufacturing techniques that keep the prices high.

As far as value for money? What are we actually getting. I am a mechanical Engineer and admire mechanical watches, like you I could have bought a Sub for Â£2000, Ouch! when I look now. Until I can answer this I will probably say I remember when I could have bought a Sub for Â£5000.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

kc104 said:


> I, as the most in experienced person that will probably post on this thread will go first.
> 
> Why are they so expensive, let's look at some points :
> 
> ...


904 steel that doesnt agree with everybodys wrist, it can leave a red patch on your skin.

a great watch for 2k a mighty expensive one for 4k

great residuals because people are brain washed with the name, a great brand among people that want to show off.

far better out there for far less all completely IMHO


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I would rather have a brietling choronomat evolution (maybe even with 2 tone) for that kinda money. Blingy, it is, but hmmmm I like.

Then again, the op does say value for money, and could we add here that rolex keeps their price more than most (because they keep increasing the price so much) so in fact from a value for money in relation to re sale, they are high scoring.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

i had this one last year and wasnt impressed,howeveri do like the 5513


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Rolex basking not bashing is great :beach:




























My advice, not worth much I know, is if you have the cash then buy one, if you don't like it then as long as you have bought well just flip it and you won't loose on it.

I'm fine with the question asked by the OP, but all the crap that comes with it from other members saying that they are overpriced etc... is boring and has been done to death.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi,

I really like the Rolex Sub, but with it being so popular & copied so much, homages etc, etc, etc & so many fakes, do you not get tired of people asking is that real? Â

sorryÂ Â Â fftopic2:

Best regards Martin

Edit Typo again............


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> :shutup:


I`ve changed my mind 

Ok, I own a couple of Rolex (a 14060 sub & an Airking), I really like them but still don`t understand why they are so expensive :huh:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > :shutup:
> ...


There not that expensive! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

I`ll agree with phil.I have a Brother who is a pilot,he likes brietling but wears a roly gmt from 84 thats worth more now than what he paid for it new then.Even he says that a rolex is [about] the only watch that will increase in price.i myself have always as long as i can remember wanted to own one which i now do.The last of the seadwellers before the deepsea.BTW I love em all.[watches i mean.not necessary Rolex].So for now,Grail obtained.







Wish or want list still as long as my arm.Horses for courses IMO. Terry


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

sam. said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Come on then Sam move the ring & tell us the dateÂ :thumbsup:

MartinÂ


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I think the answer is pretty simple... because that's the price tag they put on them... and still people buy them :dntknw:


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

This again....Really? Yawn, time for a beer...


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the input, to summarise Rolex is the most well-known quality product on the market, a holy grail. The name alone dictates the price without taking in actual value of components. After sale value is excellent. Their design is timeless, and has been so successful that it is the no one for fakes.

At the end of the day a fantastic watch for a lot of money.

I admire anyone who had the foresight to buy one a few years ago. :notworthy:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

martinzx said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


The ring is hiding a name Martin,but the date was.......

1957. :lol:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks SamÂ :thumbsup:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Haggis said:


> I admire anyone who had the foresight to buy one a few years ago. :notworthy:


or even back in 1984:










and the short answer as to why Rolex charge what they do for their watches is the same answer as to why dogs lick their bits - because they can! :cheers:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

DMP said:


> and the short answer as to why Rolex charge what they do for their watches is the same answer as to why dogs lick their bits - because they can! :cheers:


And that my friends, sums it up for me! Brilliant...!


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

I bet 33 quid and 10 shillings in 1957 was still a heck of a lot of money!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

stradacab said:


> I bet 33 quid and 10 shillings in 1957 was still a heck of a lot of money!


According to thisismoney.co.uk that translates into Â£616.07. A bit of a bargain, IMO.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

It's like Rolls Royce, you could argue 'til your blue in the face that the Maybach is better of the Bentley is more sporty but when it comes to it, you know in your heart of hearts the roller does the business. IMO that is part of the appeal, the value is in the brand.

As a foot note, a pal of mine bought a sea dweller a couple of years ago in mint condition for Â£1800. [email protected]


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't like them and wouldn't have one if you gave me one. Far nicer, better quality out there for less money.

I have seen photos of a couple from the 1940's -50's and they looked nice but no, not for me.

Each to his own I suppose.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Maybe it has been done to death................ so what

I do not own a Rolex, do I want one, sure I do, I think most that bad mouth Rolex, are closet fans............lol

But they are certainly expensive, so going back to the question........it has a lot to do with marketing IMHO

I have a big birthday coming up in a few years I am thinking about saving up for a Sub, not to sure yet though............If i can justify that sort of money

Maybe I will settle on a different model?(more affordable)Â time will tell

But respect to those that have saved up hard earned cash to buy there grail, RespectÂ :thumbsup:

Best regards Martin


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

newwy said:


> I don't like them and wouldn't have one if you gave me one.


i am sure most here believe that!!! free watch and you would turn it down :jawdrop:

as for expensive, quality tools are, i use mine professionally, tried others and had them fail, my SD never has.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

To return to the original question - Why are Rolexes so expensive?

Basic economics - supply and demand. Low supply and high demand gives high prices. Simple as that.

Low supply is obvious - engineering items to this level of quality does not lend itself to mass production techniques.

High demand - let's just say Rolex have a superb marketing department and leave it at that.

High prices - so far Rolex can pretty much sell certain models at whatever price they want, but I believe that is not true of the entire range.

We all have our own opinion as to what a watch (or anything else, for that matter) is worth to us and it depends to a great deal on our income. Let's say I was lusting after a Seadweller costing, say, Â£5K. If I were a successful managerial type earning that kind of money every month it would be relatively easily affordable and 'worth it'. If, however, we were in a more humble job that only paid us Â£5K every 3 months or so then it would not seem to be worth that kind of money.

I have to say the the last Rolex I owned was an Airking (value a shade over Â£1K) and TBH I've had better Seikos, but that's just my opinion, and opinion really is the key, here. If more people had the opinion that Rolexes were not as good as they're reputed to be then second hand prices would drop, new watch sales would slow, discounts would have to be given and they would become overall cheaper.

Just my two pence worth... I'm not Rolex bashing for the sake of it here, and as a Chrismas pressie to myself I wouldn't say no to a really good non-date Sub if the price was right.....

Rob


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought my 14060M no date two liner on this site around a year ago for Â£2400, in pristine condition.

It was new in 2004, therefore 5 years old. The full receipts and everything etc. from the original purchase came with it, and it was new then in Northern Ireland for around Â£1995.

No depreciation whatsoever for the buyer, his investment went UP Â£500, in 5 years, in the massive global economy crash.

When I bought it for Â£2400, they were around Â£3300 new.. and have since rose with the last 10 percent-ish hike.

Not mentioning quality here (but God, it keeps good time), just the fact that the buyer got a great return for his investment.

I also love the thing. I can do a time check on Monday for the working week, over 6 days it may gain 30 seconds, on average. 5 a day. And it's robust.

That'll do for me.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Why are they expensive... Simple they are one of a very small number of watch makers (and by far the cheapest) to be true Veblen goods. That's simply down to a phenomenally successful marketing department.

Sure people will tell you that the quality is superb, but frankly that's crap because it's not.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

To answer a earlier point, Rolex use 904 grade steel...

But that doesnt matter, the cost of a watch has bugger all to do with its component cost, its about buying a brand, same as anything, jeans, shoes, bikes, cars etc... You make a choice...

Nothing is 'too expensive' unless you can buy a identical watch from somewhere else cheaper, so therefor the one that cost more is too expensive, however, the list price of a item is never too expensive, thats down to perspective, it may be too expensive to *you* but if its not for others then its not...

Some people think a Â£100 Seiko is a obscene amount to spend on a watch- perspective-


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

tcj said:


> I`ll agree with phil.I have a Brother who is a pilot,*he likes brietling but wears a roly gmt from 84 thats worth more now than what he paid for it new then*.Even he says that a rolex is [about] the only watch that will increase in price.*i myself have always as long as i can remember wanted to own one *which i now do.The last of the seadwellers before the deepsea.BTW I love em all.[watches i mean.not necessary Rolex].So for now,Grail obtained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are probably the two biggest reasons surely.

I have 4 Rolex now, all bought in the last couple of years and there is something in the psyche which make it feel special to wear them. I don't understand what that is but I'm all for anything which makes me feel good.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

jasonm said:


> ...the cost of a watch has bugger all to do with its component cost, its about buying a brand, same as anything, jeans, shoes, bikes, cars etc... You make a choice...


Spot on. This topic comes around every so often and I quite enjoy it. In my opinion, Rolex is expensive for the same reason Montblanc pens are expensive and er... Louis Vuitton handbags are expensive (I think). They spend zillions on marketing and branding and product placement in order to make you feel great about what you're buying. You're not really buying a watch / pen / handbag; rather you are buying into an idea - a dream. There are better watches and pens out there for the money; but only Rolex is Rolex and only Montblanc is Montblanc. You're buying a dream; something greater than the sum of its parts - and that's fine in my book.

Now, if I sold all my Montblancs, I could just maybe afford a Rolex!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

DMP said:


> and the short answer as to why Rolex charge what they do for their watches is the same answer as to why dogs lick their bits - because they can! :cheers:


reminds me of the old Jasper Carrot joke, whilst visiting his new girlfriends parents during one of those uncomfortable silent moments when everyone is too nervous to say anything the family dog walks in, lays down and starts licking it's balls. To break the ice Jasper says "I wish I could do that" to which, quick as a flash, his girlfriends mother replies "give him a biscuit and he'll probably let you"

Rolex are the price they are because Rolex know that's what they can charge for them, every manufacturer will try and sell their product for the maximum price they think they can get away with, some are better at it than others, simples!


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

the best way to buy one at the moment is interest free over 4 years, from goldsmiths you cannot go wrong with this deal just bought a tissot prs516 touch wood this one will be ok, as my first one broke after 3 weeks. They are offering the same deal on all their watches even their part exchanges, just picked a nice Omega constelation up for my wife for Â£650.00 over 2 years after i paid a deposit will not miss a few quid a month ! so good deals there just though i would put this up before im banned again !


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

bentleyT1 said:


> the best way to buy one at the moment is interest free over 4 years, from goldsmiths you cannot go wrong with this deal just bought a tissot prs516 touch wood this one will be ok, as my first one broke after 3 weeks. They are offering the same deal on all their watches even their part exchanges, just picked a nice Omega constelation up for my wife for Â£650.00 over 2 years after i paid a deposit will not miss a few quid a month ! so good deals there just though i would put this up before im banned again !


All well and good if you want to pay full price for something.

I assume you work for them but I've always found them to be very expensive and unwilling to do any sort of deal.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

bentleyT1 said:


> before im banned again !


bugger I thought I already had done


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dave O said:


> bentleyT1 said:
> 
> 
> > the best way to buy one at the moment is interest free over 4 years, from goldsmiths you cannot go wrong with this deal just bought a tissot prs516 touch wood this one will be ok, as my first one broke after 3 weeks. They are offering the same deal on all their watches even their part exchanges, just picked a nice Omega constelation up for my wife for Â£650.00 over 2 years after i paid a deposit will not miss a few quid a month ! so good deals there just though i would put this up before im banned again !
> ...


no don't work for them, they have got an offer on, how long this will last i don't know 4 years interest free credit, 10% down the rest interest free over 4 years ! ive bought two from them but done it over two years, a tissot and omega.


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

pg tips said:


> bentleyT1 said:
> 
> 
> > before im banned again !
> ...


no not yet ? but please tell me, what i have done that is so bad ? ive had a few accounts besspeg, tissotman , mobilegoldplating and this one but why am i banned originally ? i mean i had a 30 day ban as besspeg for posting more than 5 items in a week for sale ( this was done before the rule got brought in by the way ) but i took that yet after the 30 days is up i still don't get put back on ? i mean what have i done ? ive helped several users on this site with gold and chrome plating i will not list things for sale anymore on here its just not worth it so what is the problem with me having an account ? please i really want to know !


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

lol I don't believe you don't know! but hey ho, and I don't know where you got the idea it was a 30 day ban either?


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Interesting read with some very good statements. When I had gotten rid of my kids, mortgage etc I wanted a good watch. I already owned an Omega, but it wasn't a good watch, Rolex was, or so I thought at the tiem they were the muts. That got me into looking at other watches and my local watch shop sold loads of different makes and Rolex was one of the least expensive. I now own several makes of watch and hardly, if ever, wear my Rolex. The main reason, which has been done to death on here, is people asking if it's real, they never asl when I wear my JLC or Ebel. The reason I think is that everyone recognises the fluted bezel in the same way as we all recognise the Rolls Royce grill. Its all about marketing, Wimbledon every year has a great big Rolex clock which is shown all over the world, that is why they command such prices. Other than members here, who else knows what Nadal wears?


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

pg tips said:


> lol I don't believe you don't know! but hey ho, and I don't know where you got the idea it was a 30 day ban either?


i dont know ! and the idea it was a 30 day ban was, i got banned on the 26th October and it said my account would come back on the 26th Novemeber but it never did . and i really don't know whats so bad that ive been banned for life on here ? posted pictures of my watches which did have 5 aftermarket watches in there ,but ive seen plenty on this site and said i would not post fakes again on here but no one seems interested ? i do have lots of genuine watches as well but hey what more can i do, the moderators don't answer the emails i send them so they leave me no choice but to keep joining until i get an explanation as to why !


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

bentleyT1 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > lol I don't believe you don't know! but hey ho, and I don't know where you got the idea it was a 30 day ban either?
> ...


Okay it's Christmas, why not let this sinner stay where we all know who he is. He seems to have said sorry for the Fake watches photos. Perhaps I am soft but who is perfect? Have you still got that aluminium case?

Just incase you get banned again HAPPY Christmas.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> he moderators don't answer the emails i send them so they leave me no choice but to keep joining until i get an explanation as to why !


Im pretty certain Ive never had a email from you...

Of course you have a choice........

I cant comment on the original ban that you think was a suspension, because I didnt do it, but to keep joining and pretending to be a new member is a bit off, your new logins were not banned because they broke the rules, its you that was banned regardless of new status...


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

jasonm said:


> > he moderators don't answer the emails i send them so they leave me no choice but to keep joining until i get an explanation as to why !
> 
> 
> Im pretty certain Ive never had a email from you...
> ...


I really don't want to step on any MODs toes, but I'd be interested to hear about re-plating watch cases, if the guy has knowledge in this area.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

squareleg said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > ...the cost of a watch has bugger all to do with its component cost, its about buying a brand, same as anything, jeans, shoes, bikes, cars etc... You make a choice...
> ...


Yes, Jase was right and that's a good post, of course it's a "brand" thing, you are buying a whole new lifestyle, the one incorporated into and projected out of, by the brand.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MarkF said:


> Yes, Jase was right and that's a good post, of course it's a "brand" thing, you are buying a whole new lifestyle, the one incorporated into and projected out of, by the brand.


Well, of course it's a choice and a matter of taste and all that but that is something I would never be able to do... to part with a load of cash because of a logo or a brand. It's the same thing with clothes or cars or computers or whatever. I don't mind paying a lot for something that is very good and has a fair price: what it is and what it does, how much it costs to produce and all that. I guess I'm too commie for that but doesn't bother me one bit!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Jase was right and that's a good post, of course it's a "brand" thing, you are buying a whole new lifestyle, the one incorporated into and projected out of, by the brand.
> ...


Anyone tell me what the accuracy of a Rolex is per day or week?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Anyone tell me what the accuracy of a Rolex is per day or week?


Thats like asking 'how fast is a Ford car' 

A new one runs at COSC specs..

COSC link


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Thats like asking 'how fast is a Ford car'


Slower than a Lambo, faster than a Reliant Robin :smartass:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

No it is a valid question, some members have one it is a time peice so how accurate are they, my Seiko kinetic is about a second a day compaired with my casio waveceptor.

Rolex time is time, so how accurate?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Kutusov said:


> Well, of course it's a choice and a matter of taste and all that *but that is something I would never be able to do.*.. to part with a load of cash because of a logo or a brand. It's the same thing with clothes or cars or computers or whatever. I don't mind paying a lot for something that is very good and has a fair price: what it is and what it does, how much it costs to produce and all that. I guess I'm too commie for that but doesn't bother me one bit!


Don't believe you  I think I we are all affected (for good or bad) by marketing. You live in the western world, it's unavoidable, you can't avoid it, you'll always be caught out, have close look at your clothing labels.

It's not always a money thing either, I am currently driving a very inexpensive Jeep through the winter, why? Deep down I suppose I think I'll look like Marlboro man, however I would not be seen dead in an expensive Porsch Cayenne.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Everybody knows that a Rolex only costs 3 shillings and sixpence ha'penny to make, Vostok make more accurate movements and that Rolex bracelets are crap. It is amazing they have been so successful and that they can get away with charging so much for their watches.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Haggis said:


> No it is a valid question, some members have one it is a time peice so how accurate are they, my Seiko kinetic is about a second a day compaired with my casio waveceptor.
> 
> Rolex time is time, so how accurate?


Worst than those two... it's a fully mechanical movement and depends on age, condition, how long has it been serviced, temperature... but it's never, ever as accurate as a quartz, let alone an atomic watch. Someone, in some forum, said once he asked his watchmaker if a Rolex was a good watch to buy, accuracy-wise. He told him "If you want that, don't even think about a Rolex. Get a Â£50 quartz watch".


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > No it is a valid question, some members have one it is a time peice so how accurate are they, my Seiko kinetic is about a second a day compaired with my casio waveceptor.
> ...


Perhaps this guy has it right.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Can't resist a good Rolex argument, don't you think we should have them weekly, sort of like the Sunday old watch thread?

As to why they're expensive, well if they weren't, every Tom, Dick and Harry would have one, and that would sort of defeat the point of a Rolex, wouldn't it?

Ok I'm joking, but only just. Rolex have to keep the price just the right side of eye watering, or they would lose their exclusivity, and their desirability. We, or at least their customers, actually want them to be expensive.

I love my Rolex(s), mostly for their classic, understated 60s minimalism, but I must admit also for an aura that says 'special' in a very particular way that almost no other brand on earth has. That degree of brand recognition is a commodity, you don't need to look for it in the quality of the steel or the movement. It has a vibe, and you feel it - though for me this has much more to do with what Rolex did in the 50s to 60s than anything since. If you want a modern watch that captures and subtly updates the original point of a Rolex, get the old model Aqua Terra.

Sadly I don't wear mine half enough - they seem to demand a special occasion, and they make such a big statement. That statement being, 'I have a Rolex'. Together with just a hint of, '...and you don't.'.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

itsguy said:


> Sadly I don't wear mine half enough - they seem to demand a special occasion, and they make such a big statement. That statement being, 'I have a Rolex'. Together with just a hint of, '...and you don't.'.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MarkF said:


> Don't believe you  I think I we are all affected (for good or bad) by marketing. You live in the western world, it's unavoidable, you can't avoid it, you'll always be caught out, have close look at your clothing labels.
> 
> It's not always a money thing either, I am currently driving a very inexpensive Jeep through the winter, why? Deep down I suppose I think I'll look like Marlboro man, however I would not be seen dead in an expensive Porsch Cayenne.


Honest to God!! I do have expensive brands but just because they are much better value for money than some cheap rubbish. I have a pair of boots I bought 10 years ago that costed me an arm and a leg... but 10 years after they are still in perfect condition, so that's a good investment! I guess it's like a Portuguese saying where the mother tells the son "Buy expensive because we are poor my son".

I had a couple of GF who would spend a lot of money on cheap rugs and would be outraged by how much I had spent on a coat. The difference is that, like my boots, I still wear those coats daily year after year, whist them only wore those cheap rugs on a night-out and after a couple more times they disintegrated.

Still, I have a visceral aversion to a brand just because it is a brand with nothing else valuable attached to it. The notion of a sweater that says "Yeah, mine is just like yours but mine says I'm richer than you" really sickens me. It's just like someone's title: "I'm a PhD so I'm better than you, just because of that". You don't have much of these over at the UK, or at least you have a lot less than here in Portugal, so maybe that's why I'm so sensitive to these matters. :dntknw:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Back to the OP's question of why so expensive. Some like to compare watches and cars but here's something a bit different for you to think about.

I used to, in a former life, buy, commission, work machine tools. We did work for all sorts of companies right across the board from general engineering to aerospace. We even did a bit of rocket science, some of our places held NASA approvals :lol: :lol:

So when I was tasked to buy a new bit of kit it depended where it was going as to what I would have a look at. You could buy Johnny Far East Machines, cheap as chips, did a job and to be fair looked the business or as was some times the case when I was after something a bit specialised then it would be a bit more high end.

So I once was looking for a machine that was to go to one of or places that specialised in the aerospace market. I called and went to view a Swiss made machine. It was in a BEA Systems factory that made bits for missiles, the rocket science bit B) It was an expensive thing of beauty. And how the price added up, visit to the Swiss factory +Â£5K, visit for a week to Sweden to a tooling factory they recommended, better add another few Â£K's, machine delivered, installed and set up by pro's add a few more Â£k's and so on, back up service was second to none. On closer inspection it was just a country mile better than the Far East copy.

Johnny's Far East's machines were sold out of an industial unit near Bolton, produced from the far east clag iron, shipped here in bits and assembled by some minimum wagers on site so that they could say they were made in the UK and I got a cup of coffee and a sandwich add say +Â£5, delivery on the back of a Bedford and then I had to sort it all out from there 

Now if you took two identical parts, machined one on each machine there would be a world of difference in the finish and accuracy. Not immediately obvious to the naked eye but when properly checked out there was a difference and in the long term the Swiss bit of kit will be churning out widgets long after Johnny Far East's el cheapo bit of kit has bust it's bearings.

Rolex watches are made in a state of the art factory with state of the art kit, have a look at their video's if you are in any doubt. Sure a bit of the cost is in marketing, AD's cost and so on but it's the old story you get what you pay for and anybody that thinks they are knocking out cheap watches at a vastly inflated price is living in a dream world :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Rolex watches are made in a state of the art factory with state of the art kit, have a look at their video's if you are in any doubt. Sure a bit of the cost is in marketing, AD's cost and so on but it's the old story you get what you pay for and anybody that thinks they are knocking out cheap watches at a vastly inflated price is living in a dream world :lol: :lol:


Nha, everybody knows that a Rolex is just an Alpha rip-off 

(run to the hills!!! :dwarf: )


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Couldn't ever think of buying a Rolex. People would look at the state of me & assume it was a fake - so not a lot of point.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JoT said:


> Everybody knows that a Rolex only costs 3 shillings and sixpence ha'penny to make, Vostok make more accurate movements and that Rolex bracelets are crap. It is amazing they have been so successful and that they can get away with charging so much for their watches.


 I'll give you 4 shillings for that exp II then 



citizenhell said:


> Couldn't ever think of buying a Rolex. People would look at the state of me & assume it was a fake - so not a lot of point.


Ah but the point is you'd know it was real and to some people that's all that matters


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Couldn't ever think of buying a Rolex. People would look at the state of me & assume it was a fake - so not a lot of point.


You could always wear this tshirt with it...










It's only 10 quid


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't ever think of buying a Rolex. People would look at the state of me & assume it was a fake - so not a lot of point.
> ...


Would you wear that with 3/4 length trouser short things and go the whole hog for looking a tit!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> Would you wear that with 3/4 length trouser short things and go the whole hog for looking a tit!


Hah! But I would be wearing my Rolex!! Hence the 3/4s sleeves


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm not buying a Rolex, me wearing one would be like putting lipstick on a pig. :rofl:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Stan said:


> I'm not buying a Rolex, me wearing one would be like putting lipstick on a pig. :rofl:


I can see a Rolex going well with it...


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Why Are Rolex Expensive?

BECAUSE THEY'RE BL**DY GOOD!

GET OVER IT!!


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Stinch said:


> Why Are Rolex Expensive?
> 
> BECAUSE THEY'RE BL**DY GOOD!
> 
> GET OVER IT!!


So is the omega PO but it has

ar coating

helium valve

45mm case

applied logo

Embossed case back

Co axial escapement

All for 2k

Its just down to personal taste in the end


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Some people think a Â£100 Seiko is a obscene amount to spend on a watch- perspective-


However, the movement in the Seiko is probably superior to that in the Rolex, especially a Grande Seiko.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> However, the movement in the Seiko is probably superior to that in the Rolex, especially a Grande Seiko.


Hear, hear!! :clapping:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > However, the movement in the Seiko is probably superior to that in the Rolex, especially a Grande Seiko.
> ...


That'll be one of those Seiko's that you loose about 2/3 of the purchase price five minutes after it arrives will it ???? and very quickly just becomes just another old Seiko.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roger the Dodger said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Some people think a Â£100 Seiko is a obscene amount to spend on a watch- perspective-
> ...


Find me Grand Seiko for a Â£100 and Ill have 2....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> That'll be one of those Seiko's that you loose about 2/3 of the purchase price five minutes after it arrives will it ???? and very quickly just becomes just another old Seiko.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


...and then you buy it for 2/3 of the price new and have a brilliant machine on your wrist for a bargain price... yeap, that's the one









(Note to self: wait for a Grand Seiko on the sale forum... :naughty: )


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

I think Rolex are quite ugly really!!

Its all down to taste. I really don't like them and wouldn't have one on my wrist. If I was given one, I'd sell it immediately and buy something nice looking...lol

I too would sooner have a Seiko......


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Ugly!! How dare you??!! :boxing:










Actually I went through the whole 'I don't like Rolex thing' years ago. I'd had a couple but got rid of them (an Explorer & a Daytona). Over the years since I had many watches including Breitling, Omega and quite a few Seikos, then I became less interested in watches. A couple of years ago I rediscovered my watch 'Mojo' and I came across this forum.

The one watch I had to have again was an Explorer.

Roger


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

newwy said:


> I think Rolex are quite ugly really!!
> 
> Its all down to taste. I really don't like them and wouldn't have one on my wrist. If I was given one, I'd sell it immediately and buy something nice looking...lol
> 
> I too would sooner have a Seiko......


You say Rolex are ugly? What, all of them? there are a lot to chose from, or do you find the brand ugly? This seems to be the implication as you then say you would rather have a Seiko, any Seiko?

How about this one then?

Why does this Seiko look better than a Rolex Submariner? Which it must do if Ive read your post correctly... :wink2:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

WOW! I've just checked out Grand Seiko. NO WAY!! Now that IS EXPENSIVE.

It makes it much easier to answer the original question: Yes Rolex are Value For Money.


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Back to the OP's question of why so expensive. Some like to compare watches and cars but here's something a bit different for you to think about.
> 
> I used to, in a former life, buy, commission, work machine tools. We did work for all sorts of companies right across the board from general engineering to aerospace. We even did a bit of rocket science, some of our places held NASA approvals :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


That is the best answer ever.


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Haggis said:


> bentleyT1 said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


yes still got the case ! now full of only genuine watches, all my fakes have gone away in a draw never to be seen again !


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

bentleyT1 said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > bentleyT1 said:
> ...


Nice case, Glad your back on the good side.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I love threads like these :lol:

I did think about joining in but I could just wait for the next Rolex thread in a week or so


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

itsguy said:


> Can't resist a good Rolex argument, don't you think we should have them weekly, sort of like the Sunday old watch thread?
> 
> As to why they're expensive, well if they weren't, every Tom, Dick and Harry would have one, and that would sort of defeat the point of a Rolex, wouldn't it?
> 
> ...


This is the last thing I'd want to advertise about myself, or to lay down to other people. If it was about that, I wouldn't have one.

I love the Submariner no date because it is, for me, the purest dive watch around.

They look gorgeous when photographed, and still have their own in house movement.

And I still reckon 5 seconds a day is good accuracy!!!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mjolnir said:


> I love threads like these :lol:
> 
> I did think about joining in but I could just wait for the next Rolex thread in a week or so


Amen brother...!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > I love threads like these :lol:
> ...


You don't even have to wait that long

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=61265

:lol: :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Shall we pin this one, that way we avoid anymore threads like this being created in 2011


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok,ok...I apologise to the many I have upset by calling Rolex ugly. I will re-word my original statement and say that I find most Rolex are not to my taste. I think some of the early ones are quite nice, but I hate the date bubble.

I personally wouldn't want one.

Given a choice of a high end watch I would go for a omega and not rolex but hey, what do I know? I'm just a newbie.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I wasn't going to mention this either, but I also don't like the snobbish attitude associated with them...the 'I have one and you don't'! sort of thing...oh dear, I find that sort of thinking rather juvenile and pretentious....


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

"You are without doubt the worst extravagant watch I have ever heard of."

"Yes, but you have heard of me."

â€•Capt Rolex to Commodore Naysayer.

( With apologies to Capt. Jack Sparrow et.al...)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

ROÂ£EX are what they are, because foÂ£k$ buy 'em at the price ROÂ£EX charge. They are (for the majority of owner$) a status $ymboÂ£ in the same way as a RoÂ£Â£$-Royce or a BentÂ£ey, and you'll never change that a$ long a$ foÂ£k have that kind of money and not much idea of what else to do with it.

A Roller or a Bentley convey the position of the owner in society in the same way as a a Rolly watch does (except in the case of a WIS maybe) and people will pay a premium for that perceived status purely on reputation without any knowledge of how good, bad or indifferent the product may actually be engineered. ROÂ£EX owners are probably lucky that their engineering is actually good, and that they don't make own-brand watches for Tesco.

But an Alpha will tell the time just the same, at a fraction of the cost, and accurately enough for most folk on the planet with a projected lifespan commensurate with the difference in cost! I can pick up a Timex backset on the bay for less than twenty quid, but it won't be a 14K Dorado ~ and will have the saame movement inside.

You pays yer money, and takes yer choice!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> A Roller or a Bentley convey the position of the owner in society in the same way as a a Rolly watch does


Fortunately I don't fit the stereotype.

I always sign on when I'm not working, I always get the letter a week or so later "Sorry Mr Bond but you are not eligible" I never get anything but never the less it's just something I have always done. Do you think they might have a check box at the bottom of the forms that they tick saying "this dick head ain't getting anything" when at the initial interview the guy sitting in front of them is reeking of booze, wearing a full wardrobe of Armani, two Rollies and has just pulled up in a bright red 6 litre Corvette or a Truck that takes up four parking spaces.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > A Roller or a Bentley convey the position of the owner in society in the same way as a a Rolly watch does
> ...


Are you sure you're not Canadian?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> Are you sure you're not Canadian?


No but I have been there once


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well Commander, 'tis the season of goodwill and all that, and I didn't want to embarass you by mentioning ~ unless you're a WIS or Bond and Big M. ~ but my point is/was, as you well know, money does not equate to brains or engineering knowledge.









I try not to skimp on engineering - but I also don't squander -







and whilst I don't think I'd buy a Rolly without a winning Lottery ticket, I do appreciate there's some good quality engineering in there. :yes:

But do all the Hooray Henry types who buy a Rolly 'cos "it's the thing to do" know?  h34r:

(Round some of the West of Scotland, you need the bottle of Buckie and the dog to get anything from the Broo!)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> Well Commander, 'tis the season of goodwill and all that, and I didn't want to embarass you by mentioning ~ unless you're a WIS or Bond and Big M. ~ but my point is/was, as you well know, money does not equate to brains or engineering knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

It's the same as footballers buying an Hublot 

(Run to the hills - part II :fear: )

Oh, and just got this now...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mel said:


> ROÂ£EX are what they are, because foÂ£k$ buy 'em at the price ROÂ£EX charge. They are (for the majority of owner$) a status $ymboÂ£ in the same way as a RoÂ£Â£$-Royce or a BentÂ£ey, and you'll never change that a$ long a$ foÂ£k have that kind of money and not much idea of what else to do with it.


Sorry Mel. I'm gaga, been to the local mulledwine/village/light switch on/do but that's not right. Give a numbskull a Â£1m lottery win and where will head? Give a WIS a Â£1m lottery win and where will head? ROLEX.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

newwy said:


> I wasn't going to mention this either, but I also don't like the snobbish attitude associated with them...the 'I have one and you don't'! sort of thing...oh dear, I find that sort of thinking rather juvenile and pretentious....


This is the sort of preconception that puzzles me and I think unfortunately it's at the heart of many Rolex 'bashers'. In fact I think it could be argued that it is itself rather juvenile and pretentious to assume that buying a Rolex means you have a snobbish 'I have one and you don't'!attitude. Sure there may be some snobs wearing Rolex like that but I don't think it's fair to assume this is the attitude of anything like the majority and just as many with that type of attitude could be wearing a Panerai or indeed a Seiko. When I was a Technician in the RAF quite a few bought or wanted to buy a Rolex and we sure as hell were'nt snobs. Since leaving the RAF I have worked as a Computer Engineer and yes every now and then a Salesman might buy a Rolex or Omega but I never met one who was saying anything more than 'I've had a good year and decided to buy a decent watch'. I have a friend who is a builder and owns a GMT Master which he sometimes wears to work and another who drives a truck with a Rolex. I can assure you they are not snobs, neither do they have the attitude you talk of. There are people on this forum who have been left Rolex watches by family members, it would not be correct to assume them to be snobs because they now have a Rolex. I've been a member of this forum for a couple of years and can honestly say that I've never detected the type of attitude you speak of in people that buy Rolex on here, they're just interested in good watches and buy what they like. Sure I have a Rolex Explorer but I also have a Speedmaster a Chronostop a Glycine Combat a Tissot a Smiths pocket watch and other 'cheaper' watches and I may buy a Vostok in the new year. They are all of value to me because I'm interested in watches. I think if your interested in watches you will at some time consider Rolex as a 'Watch' not as some form of social statement. If you decide against, fine but I'm not sure inverse snobbery should have too much value in the equation.

Roger


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree with mr Bond and that is when you buy a Rolex you buy something which has substance.

On the other hand A Sub is no more expensive than a Girard Perregaux Sea Hawk and i think they [but not sure] are cheaper than a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms.

In a way you're paying for a very high quality object, with a design that never dates, that is incredibly desirable and has little depreciation.

When i consider these factors why can't Rolex charge more than the next?

I do own a couple of Rolex's and i did buy them a few years ago.

steve


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well here is a cheap gold bezel in near mint condition for a Rolex..........don't all rush now..... :jump:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-ROLEX-GMT-6542-BAQUELITE-BEZEL-GOLD-1000X-RARE-/270635018085?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item3f031aa765


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-ROLEX-GMT-6542-BAQUELITE-BEZEL-GOLD-1000X-RARE-/270635018085?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item3f031aa765


"Q: is it me or are you asking 10k for a knackerd bezel? surely its poor condition renders it almost valueless?	29-Sep-10

A: I usually have this kind of conversation with people that sign their own name, so, dear ebayer r7chard , if the price is wrong, which will be the right price for this bezel? I'm new in this business of rare parts, help me telling the right price to ask for this.regards, Wilton"

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

It's all that Radium trying to get out, if it was me i'd just scrap it for gold, it's probably affected his brain, that's why he's asking Â£10k :tease: :tease: :tease:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I think they are a subsidiary of Hangzhou Watch Company now


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Well Commander, 'tis the season of goodwill and all that, and I didn't want to embarass you by mentioning ~ unless you're a WIS or Bond and Big M. ~ but my point is/was, as you well know, money does not equate to brains or engineering knowledge.
> ...


Don't knock it, that's where most of my high end watches came from! I'm all for young men earning more money than they know what to do with ... and having mates with a watch hobby :hypocrite:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> Round some of the West of Scotland, you need the bottle of Buckie and the dog to get anything from the Broo!


Maybe the next time I'll take a bottle of Smirnoff & Bill with me and see how I get on 










I remember at one time a while ago in the early 80's signing on not a stones throw from where you are now. *The Brooo* was on one level and the windows looked out onto the car park. I used to turn up in a V12 Jag, I never got any money then either :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

rokerprogz said:


> Don't knock it, that's where most of my high end watches came from! I'm all for young men earning more money than they know what to do with ... and having mates with a watch hobby :hypocrite:


I'm not knocking it, I'm just envious


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Rolex are good there's no doubting it so much so that were all on here pretty watch savy, there will be some who with bravado will say " Not bothered about a Rolex, overpriced..it's just marketing" etc but secretly if we are truthful we'd all like a Rolex...for me it's vintage, an early 'Oyster'.

As regards why they are so popular it may be this simple...most of the easily recognisable brands are the ones we remember easily via their advertising but it's even simpler than that most of the 'BIG' brands we know are the ones whose names are easy to remember and say and Rolex kinda just rolls off the tongue!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Rolex is one of those brands that has reached critical mass. Nothing you do or say will alter the fact that people will continue to buy them irrespective of the price or movement accuracy. They cannot go in our out of style, simply because they are their own style.

Not for me, even if I could afford one, but good luck to those who buy & love them.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe Rolex are expensive so that all the other watch manufacturers who copy them can sell their copies cheap


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

MarkF said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > ROÂ£EX are what they are, because foÂ£k$ buy 'em at the price ROÂ£EX charge. They are (for the majority of owner$) a status $ymboÂ£ in the same way as a RoÂ£Â£$-Royce or a BentÂ£ey, and you'll never change that a$ long a$ foÂ£k have that kind of money and not much idea of what else to do with it.
> ...


Mark, you make my point for me, yes a WIS with a Lottery win may well buy a Rolly, but generally he would do so knowing and having considered the engineering inside, a Hooray Henry buys one 'cos it's the "done thing" - if it was pink and covered in spots, he'd still buy it 'cos it was the "done thing". Isn't this why WIS buy pieces from Uncle(s) Roy and Eddie, folks who know watches and how they work? :yes:

(and I thought gaga was normal for you Mark :lol: Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year :yes


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

stefano34 said:


> As regards why they are so popular it may be this simple...most of the easily recognisable brands are the ones we remember easily via their advertising but it's even simpler than that most of the 'BIG' brands we know are the ones whose names are easy to remember and say *and Rolex kinda just rolls off the tongue*!


So does Timex, and there's only three letters difference between the two :rofl2:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone own a Tolex ? :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Some very interesting points have been mentioned. Thanks to all.

Have a very Happy Christmas, Does Santa wear a Rolex???????


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

mel said:


> Mark, you make my point for me, yes a WIS with a Lottery win may well buy a Rolly, but generally he would do so knowing and having considered the engineering inside, a Hooray Henry buys one 'cos it's the "done thing" - if it was pink and covered in spots, he'd still buy it 'cos it was the "done thing". Isn't this why WIS buy pieces from Uncle(s) Roy and Eddie, folks who know watches and how they work? :yes:


Mel you've probably made better than me exactly the point I was trying to make earlier in this thread :thumbup:

Cheers Roger


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Haggis said:


> Some very interesting points have been mentioned. Thanks to all.
> 
> Have a very Happy Christmas, Does Santa wear a Rolex???????


lol..................:thumbup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

PhilM said:


> Shall we pin this one, that way we avoid anymore threads like this being created in 2011


bloomin' good idea. the way its going we might have a rival for the F1 thread......


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Haggis said:


> Some very interesting points have been mentioned. Thanks to all.
> 
> Have a very Happy Christmas, Does Santa wear a Rolex???????


As you should know Haggis, Santa does *NOT* wear either a Rolex or a Timex, nor does he need one, he has the ability to suspend time from midnight on Christmas Eve for as long as is necessary to enable him to deliver all the presents worldwide. :to_become_senile:

I believe! I believe! :lookaround: :notworthy:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mel said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Mel. I'm gaga, been to the local mulledwine/village/light switch on/do but that's not right. Give a numbskull a Â£1m lottery win and where will head? Give a WIS a Â£1m lottery win and where will head? ROLEX.
> ...


Nope, still not having it.  If you gave a bundle of cash to the Rolex detractors who contribute to horological forums, then IMO, most of them would head straight to the Rolex AD.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I want these two...



















...maybe Santa takes pity on me?... :angel_not:

...that or Steinhart makes a homage of the Explorer and Alpha has a very nice one of these GMTs


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


>


Nice but again you'll more than a few quid for one of those Pan-Am GMT's.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Nice but again you'll more than a few quid for one of those Pan-Am GMT's.


I know!! Better go with the Alpha then...


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Haggis said:


> Some very interesting points have been mentioned. Thanks to all.
> 
> Have a very Happy Christmas, Does Santa wear a Rolex???????


No, he wears a Vostok *ARKTIKA*!!!


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Interesting viewpoints for someone like me who worked in marketing. I think perceived value is an important factor here.

Taking the photo below and assuming both watches are genuine (Rolex made watch 'B' as a special order). It would be interested to know if watch 'A' would fetch as much as watch 'B' if they came up for sale on the forum.

Some might say watch 'B' has greater prestige.

Some would argue 'A' would hold its price better.

As a time piece I guess its fair to say they must be of equal quality.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> No, he wears a Vostok *ARKTIKA*!!!


Close but not quite... it's a Vostok Coca-Cola! After-all they are his sponsors


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > No, he wears a Vostok *ARKTIKA*!!!
> ...


He's also sponsored by Kellogs cornflakes, but you wouldn't want a watch from a cornflake packet now would you? :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> He's also sponsored by Kellogs cornflakes, but you wouldn't want a watch from a cornflake packet now would you? :tongue2:


Nha, I don't like cornflakes so little chance of getting one of those... 

But if he's sponsored by them, maybe he has to wear one in public appearances


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Haggis said:


> For years I have been looking at buying one, but are they actually a good buy, so what makes them so expensive, opinions please.


Supply and demand is perhaps one of the most fundamental concepts of economics and it is the backbone of a market economy. Demand refers to how much (quantity) of a product or service is desired by buyers. The quantity demanded is the amount of a product people are willing to buy at a certain price; the relationship between price and quantity demanded is known as the demand relationship. Supply represents how much the market can offer. The quantity supplied refers to the amount of a certain good producers are willing to supply when receiving a certain price. The correlation between price and how much of a good or service is supplied to the market is known as the supply relationship. Price, therefore, is a reflection of supply and demand.


----------

